
Simple Habit Is Hiring a Head of Design/Design Lead - yunhakim
Simple Habit is on a mission to help every human stress less and live better. It&#x27;s an exciting time for the company. In just 1 year, we became the #1 meditation app and we&#x27;re backed by top tier investors including YC, NEA and prominent CEOs in Silicon Valley who support our mission to make the world a happier, healthier place.<p>If you&#x27;re interested in having a huge impact at a mission driven company, please apply!
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;jobs.lever.co&#x2F;simplehabit
======
yunhakim
[https://jobs.lever.co/simplehabit](https://jobs.lever.co/simplehabit)

